# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL testaa erikoispitkän bussin soveltuvuutta Helsingin seudun liikenteeseen

## RSS

HSL testaa erikoispitkän bussin soveltuvuutta Helsingin seudun liikenteeseen

HSL jatkaa pitkien tuplanivelbussien koekäyttöä Jokerilinjalla (linja 550). Jokerilinjan matkustajamäärät ovat kasvaneet niin suuriksi, että telibussit täyttyvät ruuhka-aikoina ääriään myöden. HSL etsii ratkaisuja, joilla linjan kapasiteettia voitaisiin kasvattaa ja tarjota matkustajille vielä nykyistä parempaa palvelutasoa.

Viikoilla 17-19 pääkaupunkiseudulla koekäyttöön tulee 25 metriä pitkä tuplanivelbussi. Suuren paikkaluvun lisäksi päästöt ovat alhaiset hybriditekniikan ansiosta.  Bussi liikennöi Jokerilinjalla 28.4.-10.5.  Linjaliikenteen lisäksi bussia testataan Helsingin katu- ja varikko-olosuhteissa mahdollista johdinautoliikennettä silmällä pitäen, koska bussi vastaa kooltaan nykyaikaista johdinautoa.

Sveitsiläisvalmisteisessa HESS tuplanivelbussissa on tilaa noin 200 matkustajalle ja siinä on 4 oviparia. HSL kerää kokemuksia sekä autotyypin soveltuvuudesta Jokerilinjalle että avoimen rahas-tuksen toimivuudesta matkan aikana. Tavoitteena on nopeuttaa matkantekoa ja parantaa aikatauluissa pysymistä tiheävuoroisella linjalla. Bussin kaikista ovista saa nousta sisään ja poistua raideliikenteen tapaan. Matkakortilla voi maksaa jokaisen oven läheisyyteen sijoitella lukijalaitteella.

HSL mittaa myös ajoneuvon energiankulutusta. Auto on sarjahybridi, jossa sähkö tuotetaan diesel-generaattorilla, ja veto tapahtuu sähkömoottoreilla. jarrutusenergian talteenotto vähentää polttoaineen kulutusta valmistajan lähtötietojen mukaan jopa 30 %. Terveydelle haitallisten typenoksidi- ja partikkelipäästöjen vähenevät ovat vielä suuremmat. Pysäkiltä lähtö tapahtuu sähkömoottoreilla, jolloin päästöjä ei synny lainkaan ja melu on hyvin alhainen dieselmoottorin ollessa sammutettuna.



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Albert

Esittelykuvassa auton kyljissä lukee "light tram"  :Mad: .
Pitäisiköhän pikaraitiovaunua alkaa nimittää "pikajohdinautoksi" Jospa se olisi siinä...

----------


## vristo

> Esittelykuvassa auton kyljissä lukee "light tram" .


Pistetään tänne nyt vielä kerran, että kyseessä on Hess-Vossloh Kiepen, lighTram 3-merkkinen bussi. Oikea kirjoitusasu on nimenomaan "lighTram" (huom. pieni "l"-kirjain alussa sekä iso "T" keskellä), joka on valmistajalleen rekisteröity tuotenimi. 

Aivan samallalailla mielikuvia muissakin; esim. ilmalinjurit ovat Airbuseja tai joillain automerkillä on automalli nimeltään Space Shuttle. Minusta ei tässäkään tapauksessa ole mitään ongelmaa tai väärää lainata raitiovaunun positiivista imagoa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hess_lighTram_3

http://www.hess-ag.ch/en/busse/troll...e/lightram.php

----------


## Compact

> Oikea kirjoitusasu on nimenomaan "lighTram" (huom. pieni "l"-kirjain alussa sekä iso "T" keskellä), joka on valmistajalleen rekisteröity tuotenimi.


Aivan järkyttävä möhkäle! Eikä valmistajansa osaa edes oikeinkirjoitussääntöjä.

Onneksi tälle "kevytRatikalle" on jo määrätty liikenteestäpoistopäivämäärä Helsingin linjoilta  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Oikea kirjoitusasu on nimenomaan "lighTram" (huom. pieni "l"-kirjain alussa sekä iso "T" keskellä), joka on valmistajalleen rekisteröity tuotenimi. 
> Minusta ei tässäkään tapauksessa ole mitään ongelmaa tai väärää lainata raitiovaunun positiivista imagoa.


Voimariinikin piti muuttaa oivariiniksi, kun siinä käytettiin väärin voin imagoa  :Wink: .

----------


## vristo

Mitäs se "tram" onkaan tarkoittanut alunperin?




> The terms tram and tramway were originally (ca. 1500) Scottish words for the type of truck used in coal mines and the tracks on which they ran, probably derived from Middle Flemish tram "beam, handle of a barrow, bar, rung", a North Sea Germanic word of unknown origin meaning the beam or shaft of a barrow or sledge, also the barrow itself. Tram-car is attested from 1873.


Tuolta voi lukea lisää:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tram#Et...nd_terminology

----------


## Compact

> Mitäs se "tram" onkaan tarkoittanut alunperin?


Jotain ulkomaan kielistä selostusta tuossa näkyy olevan. Mutta siis että "tram" tarkoittaa 2010-luvulla "ratikan" sijasta linja-autoa, sitä en ymmärrä, saati sulata! 

Enkä viitsisi ryhtyä kinaamaan tästä enempää.

----------


## Albert

Main  Entry: *1bus* 
Pronunciation: \ˈbəs\
Function:  _noun_ 
Inflected  Form(s):  _plural_ *bus·es* _also_ *bus·ses*
Usage:   _often attributive_ 
Etymology: short for _omnibus_
Date:  circa 1909
*1 a* *:* a  large motor vehicle designed to carry passengers usually along a fixed  route according to a schedule *b* *:* automobile
*2* *:* a small hand truck
*3 a* *:* bus bar *b* *:* a set of parallel conductors in a  computer system that forms a main transmission path
*4* *:* a spacecraft or missile that carries one or more  detachable devices (as warheads)
Siin on bussi!

----------


## vristo

> Enkä viitsisi ryhtyä kinaamaan tästä enempää.


No, ei tosiaankaan, tätä moneen kertaan käsiteltyä ja väiteltyä asiaa. 

Menkäähän ko. bussin kyytiin ja arvioikaa sitten, millainen ja miten toimiva se on joukkoliikennevälineenä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Pistetään tänne nyt vielä kerran, että kyseessä on Hess-Vossloh Kiepen, lighTram 3-merkkinen bussi. Oikea kirjoitusasu on nimenomaan "lighTram" (huom. pieni "l"-kirjain alussa sekä iso "T" keskellä), joka on valmistajalleen rekisteröity tuotenimi.


Koska "ligh" ei ymmärtääkseni ole englantia, ei liene mikään ihme, että jaoin tuon nimen mielessäni automaattisesti sanoiksi "light" ja "ram". "Ram" voi tarkoittaa esimerkiksi pässiä tai muurinmurtajaa (tarkemmin kai sen osaa), joten olisiko tuo mato sitten suomeksi vaikkapa "kevytpässi"?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sveitsiläisvalmisteisessa HESS tuplanivelbussissa on tilaa noin 200 matkustajalle ja siinä on 4 oviparia.


HSL on siis pannut entiset HKL:n matkustajamäärän laskentaperusteet uusiksi. Seisovat matkustajat lasketaan nyt arvolla 8 hlö/m^2. Selvyyden vuoksi ja oikeiden mielikuvien edistämiseksi listaan tähän sitten käytössä olevan kaluston kapasiteetteja:
Nr1-2 -raitiovaunut, 200 hlö.Variotram-raitiovaunut, 243 hlö.Välipala-Nr -raitiovaunut, 269 hlö.M100 metrovaunupari, 552 hlö.
Jatkossa kai olemme JLF:llä johdonmukaisia ja rehellisiä ja käytämme tätä viranomaisen valitsemaa mittaria kun puhutaan kapasiteeteista?

Niin, kun siis HSL nyt testaa tätä Hessbussia Jokerilla, niin sehän on vaihtoehto noin 30-metrisille raitiovaunuille. Jokerilla sellaisia voisivat olla vaikkapa:
Tvärbanan A32, 486 hlö.Variobahn Bergen, 340 hlö.
Eli Hessbussi vastaa sellaista pientä raitiovaunua, joita on hankittu noin 40 vuotta sitten.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> HSL on siis pannut entiset HKL:n matkustajamäärän laskentaperusteet uusiksi. Seisovat matkustajat lasketaan nyt arvolla 8 hlö/m^2.


Nyt kun tuolla bussilla ilmeisesti ajetaan vapunpäivänä lisäliikennettä, olisi todella hauska tietää kuinka monta suomalaista se todellisuudessa kerrallaan vetää. Vapputungos joukkoliikennevälineissä Etelä-Helsingissä kun on jokseenkin maksimitiheys millä suomalaiset suostuvat (tai mahtuvat!) matkustamaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt kun tuolla bussilla ilmeisesti ajetaan vapunpäivänä lisäliikennettä, olisi todella hauska tietää kuinka monta suomalaista se todellisuudessa kerrallaan vetää.


Oliko kukaan JLF-läisistä liikenteessä? Itse olen kyllä lapsena matkustanut varmaankin 8 hlö/m^2 1960-luvulla. Takasilta otettiin niin täyteen, ettei tarvinnut pitää mistään kiinni. Rahastajalle ojennettiin lippuja ja rahaa siten, että viereiset matkustajat välittivät ystävällisesti eteenpäin, koska ei kukaan mahtunut liikkumaan.

Torstaina ei ruuhkamatkustus paikallisjunissa ollut likikään sitä luokkaa, vaikka rajoitetun liikenteen junissa olikin eteisissä matkustajia oville asti. Eteläisin junarunko oli kuitenkin lähes tyhjä Pasilassa lähdössä, kun rakennuksen alle ei osattu mennä.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Oliko kukaan JLF-läisistä liikenteessä?


Pitihän tuo käydä testaamassa kun siihen suuntaan oltiin menossa :Smile: 
Bussi oli täynnä Johanneksen kirkolla (jossa muuten jaettiin ilmaista limua :Very Happy: ), joten en päässyt sisään, mutta kävelinkin Viiskulmalle, 
jolle bussi juuri saapui - tällä kertaa kyytiin pääsi, sai jopa istumapaikankin - suurin osahan oli menossa Tehtaankadulle joten olivat 
jääneet siinä välissä. Opashenkilö oli pukeutunut vapputyyliin lehmäasuun ja bussin kyljessä luki HSL:n vappubussi. Oli kyllä vappubussille tarvetta - niin myös ratikoille.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kävin koematkustamassa Hessbussin.

Ensikokemus oli yllättävä äänekkyys. Etuosassa äänitaso oli korkeampi kuin olisin odottanut, takana hiljaisempi. Muistaakseni joissain uutisissa kehuttiin, että jälleen olisi bussi, joka lähtee liikkeelle hiljaisesti, mutta käyhän tässäkin dieseli koko ajan. Kondensaattoreiden energia kuitenkin auttaa siten, että kierrokset pysyvät liikkeellelähdössäkin suunnilleen samalla tasolla kuin tasaisessa ajossa.

Matkustusmukavuudessa miellyttävää on kiihdytykseen liittyvien nykäysten puuttuminen. Tämä on suoran sähkökäytön etu. Kuljettajan kannalta erikoisen tuntuista on, että kaasulla ei juuri ole merkitystä. Kiihdytys hoituu sähkökulkuneuvojen tapaan tasaisena automaattisesti, eikä sellaista voi tapahtua kuin paluusuunnassa dieselbussilla, että matkustaja on nykäyksen vuoksi kaatua käytävällä.

Muuten matkustusmukavuus ei ole sen parempi kuin missään bussissa. Kaivonkannet, siltasaumat ja muut epätasaisuudet on kärsittävä. Viimeisen akselin jousitus tuntui jopa yllättävän kovalta. Olisikohan jouduttu johdinautosta koventamaan taakse asennetun aggregaatin vuoksi. Nivelen ja erityisesti tuplanivelen nyökkiminen tuntuu, paikoin jopa ikävästi. Matkapahoinvointiin herkkien on syytä matkustaa vain ensimmäisessä osassa.

Kondensaattoreiden mitoitus on tehty aika tarkkaan siten, että niihin varastoidaan yhden jarrutuksen energia noin 50 km/h nopeudesta. Ja se puolestaan käytetään kiihdytyksessä. Oulunkylässä energia-automaatti pysäytti bussin hetkeksi, kun kondensaattorit tyhjentyivät. Ajopoljin piti vapauttaa jotta logiikka ymmärsi, että nyt kiihdytetään vain aggregaatin teholla. Minusta tämä on ohjelmavirhe, pitäisihän logiikan ymmärtää ilman pysähtymistä, että jos konkat ovat tyhjät, silloin on tyydyttävä aggregaatin mahdollistamaan alhaiseen kiihtyvyyteen.

Yleisvaikutelma sisustuksesta oli tilava. Nivelet on tehty sisältä leveiksi, myös lattialta. Täysmataluus ja usein toistuvat ovisillat, joista kahden takimmaisen reunalla on vain yhdet istuimet, ovat hyvä vastapaino lokasuojien välissä oleville kapeille käytäville. Merkittävä tilan tunnun luoja on mekaanisen voimansiirron puuttuminen eli johdinautolle mahdollisten rakenteiden hyödyntäminen.

Ja sitten siitä tilasta. Ihmettelen kyllä sitä, että HSL:ää myöten esitetään bussin kapasiteetiksi 200 hlö. Onhan tässäkin autossa arvokilpi, jossa esitetään laillinen matkustajien määrä, josta myös kuljettaja on vastuussa. 59 istuvaa taittoistuimet mukaan lukien, yksi pyörätuolimatkustaja ja 121 seisojaa on viranomaisen hyväksymä maksimikuorma. Yhteenlasku antaa 181. Sisustuksen perusteella seistonta-ala voisi olla noin 24 m^2 ja seisontatiheys siten 5 hlö/m^2. HKL-normilla käytäväkavennuksin Hessbussin kapasiteetti on 63 seisojaa  yhdellä pyöratuolimatkustajalla. Eli Hessbussin kokonaiskapasiteetti on 121 matkustajaa.

Hessbussin hinnaksi on sanottu 0,96 M. Siihen rahaan saa 3 kappaletta 14,5metristä autoa. Niissä on 162 istumapaikka, tässä siis 57 (kiinteätä). Hessbussissa matkustamometri maksaa 44 k, telibusseissa noin 26 k. Nivelten pituus on Hessbussissa laskettu mukaan, koska nivelissä voi matkustaa seisten.

Ehkä sähköhybridin huoltokulut ovat metriä kohden suunnilleen samat kuin kiinteäkorisessa bussissa. Nivelet lisäävät työtä, mutta sähköinen voimansiirto vähentää. Polttoainekulut ovat sähköjarrutuksen ansiosta hieman alhaisemmat, kuljettajakulut noin 30 % pienemmät. Bussin käyttöikä on se, milloin kori rapistuu, joten olisiko Hessbussi oikeasti niin paljon pitkäikäisempi kuin telibussit, että suhteellinen hinnanero kompensoituu käyttöiän ja käyttökulujen kautta? Oletetaan vaikka niin, että vaihtoehdot olisivat tuplanivel tai telibussi, molemat Hessiltä.

Hessbussi ajaa yleisöä vielä maanantaina. Sitten sitä ihmettelee HelB ja oliko niin, että torstaina autolla ajetaan suunniteltuja johdinlinjoja.

Antero

----------

